# Snow Floaters???



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

What kind of snow floaters you all run in your rig? I am not real interested in rigging up the shells like on the home page and currently only have a couple dozen Flams. Likely going to repaint a pile of old Flambeau/CarryLite canada floaters. Anybody had any experience with the new Avery snow floaters? How about the Flambeaus or CarryLItes? Looking to buy several dozen (not including the ones we are painting) and just trying to get a feel of what experiences you all have had with different brands. When it comes to painting, what paint seems to hold up best? 
If anybody is looking to get rid of some snow floaters, full bodies, or mag shells please let me know. Going to do some refinging to the spread....Thanks again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The guys are using the shell converts, the burlaps, G&H's and some flambeau's. I'm told the avery floaters are coming unpainted, but haven't seen personally. Painting's not so bad and they look the best if you can combine a lot of color shades.

The herters are probably the cheapest and they're not too bad (need to weight the keels though).


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We use basically anything we can get our hands on. G&H seem to be the most durable but they are a little more expensive.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

PJ, I agree on the G&H's. They are a good looking decoy, so are the Avery's. Wish these guys would come out with a quality blue goose....


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow goose hunting is a numbers game so any floater you got will help. We will have damn near 300 floaters this spring. Those white bastards are dead!


----------

